# RBR Thread / Carl Frampton vs Jeremy Parodi / Mike Alvarado vs Ruslan Provodnikov



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Evening

Boxnation now Ryan Burnett,touted hatton fighter.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool. Excited to see how Frampton looks tonight. :bbb

Does anyone know what order the fights are in?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hitman and her!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is audio so low on Boxnation? Have to turn my TV right up. When the ads come on, they're so loud I shit myself.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Burnett wins round 2.

Ref stops after knockdown.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Why is audio so low on Boxnation? Have to turn my TV right up. When the ads come on, they're so loud I shit myself.


lol I was just turning it up then read this.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ryan Burnett is a good prospect.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Cool. Excited to see how Frampton looks tonight. :bbb
> 
> Does anyone know what order the fights are in?


7.35pm Marco McCullough Vs Willie Casey
8.25pm Jamie Conlan Vs Walter Rojas
9.15pm Eamonn O'Kane Vs Kerry Hope
10.20pm Carl Frampton Vs Jeremy Parodi


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Not wanting to come across as narrow minded, but is it just me or are you more interested in a prospect when they re from the Northern part of the country?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wallet said:


> 7.35pm Marco McCullough Vs Willie Casey
> 8.25pm Jamie Conlan Vs Walter Rojas
> 9.15pm Eamonn O'Kane Vs Kerry Hope
> 10.20pm Carl Frampton Vs Jeremy Parodi


:good Appreciate it!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think we could have 4 decent fights tonight.

McCullough Casey is competitive as is hope o'kane.
Conlan has an unknown quantity as really has frampton.

But it's a good card and with the young Irish lads about they could get a good scene going that's televised by frampton.
Cyclone promotions have Micky helliet matching the undercard and Craig Stephens on the mic.

Always like these all Irish cards.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Didn't realise Casey has been in the ring with Rigo


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Didn't realise Casey has been in the ring with Rigo


Well... Blink and you missed it.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Well... Blink and you missed it.


I think im right in saying that was the last fight RTE bought? Not a good note to end on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This ain't going to go 10 rounds.

McCullough is a big lad.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality first round. Not looking good for Casey though!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

McCullough puts some meat in his shots.

But Casey it seems is fighting in the wrong weight division.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

wrimc said:


> I think im right in saying that was the last fight RTE bought? Not a good note to end on.


They were given it, they didn't buy it.

They had already pulled out of Boxing before that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sort out the shit titles man.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They were given it, they didn't buy it.
> 
> They had already pulled out of Boxing before that.


Wallet, fix the title you spoon.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cracking fight this.

2-1 rounds McCullough,Casey's got some balls though.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

War Casey!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They were given it, they didn't buy it.
> 
> They had already pulled out of Boxing before that.


Cheers for the clarification. It was hardly and exclamation mark on the era very sad


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Casey has good head movement but then need to capitalise when he gets inside throw some shots then get out


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great fight! These boys are giving it socks!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Wallet, fix the title you spoon.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcullough has some lovely dimensions for the weight and throws some good straight shots. He needs to not concede the ground so easily to a smaller man like Casey. Good to see him using his strength on the inside


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

4-3 McCullough


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

wrimc said:


> Mcullough has some lovely dimensions for the weight and throws some good straight shots. He needs to not concede the ground so easily to a smaller man like Casey. Good to see him using his strength on the inside


Yeah I agree about mcculloghs strengths.

He is far from the finished article but brave taking on Casey in his 9th bout.

Mcculloghs and Burnett are 2 along with conlan who could support frampton every time he is out.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can they please get rid of Barry Jones? He sounds like he has a nose-peg on his nose. Pisses me off.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Good fight that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Impressive win for Marco.

Casey could be finished at least at title level.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gutted.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

McCullough got better and better especially his movement, im impressed


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Caught about 3 word per sentence there from Marco :lol:. Has taken me about 7 years to understand my Northern Irish uni mates.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hodgson in the argie corner!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao ..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Mexican Jamie conlan


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The big punching Argie eh.

Will he be a matthysse or a saldivia


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rojas' 20 victims have 3 wins between them. :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This dude is shit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

When's Stephen Gately fighting?.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pathetic I'm afraid.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Great card from Cyclone Promotions


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Well that fight lasted a while...


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

How the fuck did that guy find himself boxing on national television?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Stuck at a works do tonight and forgot to record so relying on the rbr keep the updates coming lads


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rojas embracing his 'Tijuana tumbler' style effort with that sombrero.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Trippy said:


> How the fuck did that guy find himself boxing on national television?


The real question is how did he found 20 guys he could beat? I think his record is fake.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the worst imports I've ever seen.feel a bit for conlan.

How many times has Jim rosenthal mentioned it's sold out.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatton plugging his book.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> One of the worst imports I've ever seen.feel a bit for conlan.
> 
> How many times has Jim rosenthal mentioned it's sold out.


It's sold out mate. 9,000.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> It's sold out mate. 9,000.


A few empty seats now but it's going to fill up later, apparently.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The real question is how did he found 20 guys he could beat? I think his record is fake.


yeah i think so to

most of his wins are against people making their debuts


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> It's sold out mate. 9,000.


He's obsessed with how the arenas filling up.

Strange.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yeah i think so to
> 
> most of his wins are against people making their debuts


There is also one brazilian Cruiserweight who has 34 fights and 33 stoppages. Nobody knows if he even had all These fights. There is no prove for it. Personally I think you can fake These Kind of records.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He's obsessed with how the arenas filling up.
> 
> Strange.


Maybe, he's been at all of Frank's shows and the most he's got in the last year is 2000


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope o'kane.

O'kane stoppage round 8 please.

Very hard fight to read though,hopes tough and o'kane can be wild at times so it could easily be hope being tidier who catches the eye.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets go hope!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Maybe, he's been at all of Frank's shows and the most he's got in the last year is 2000


Ha ha

Yeah fair point.

He is excited to see a crowd that doesn't include frank buglionis friends and family.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Lets go hope!


Aha

I forgot.you've gone hope.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Often get Eamonn O'Kane and Steve O'Meara mixed up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

frampton fight will be earlier than expected now right

hopefully done before motd


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

They might put Daniel McShane on first if this one ends early


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

First impressions are that the refs seriously bent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopes started well,good footwork and seems to have a game plan.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anything good on the undercard before this?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

For a guy with a good amateur background okane is fighting shit


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Much better 4th from Hope.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> For a guy with a good amateur background okane is fighting shit


he fought like a dumb brawler against ryder aswell


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tight fight as expected.

O'kane always,fights,like this though.its ok against inferior opposition and he is ballsy.

Hopes got a nice cut high on the head but for my money he is winning this going into the 6th


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim 'arenas filling up' rosenthal will be enjoying the arena filling up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim better shut up..


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Jim 'arenas filling up' rosenthal will be enjoying the arena filling up.


Is it a sell out?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane round.

I'm not scoring it but it's a very even fight where both have spells so I wouldn't be surprised if it was 3 rounds a piece.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

O kane looks shit. Why the fuck have I backed him?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane round again for me.

Hopes gone to sleep.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Although hope looks tired. Cmon O Kane!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is Frampton up next>?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope is literally doing fuck all


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Alvarado-Provo please. I can't be screwed with this card.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane nearly gave me the 8th round stoppage.

Dominant and hurting hope with body shots badly.

O'kane cut but winning clearly now.i need a stoppage though to beat my man Berliner.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Alvarado-Provo please. I can't be screwed with this card.


That's going to start around 4am with nothing decent on the undercard :verysad


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That's going to start around 4am with nothing decent on the undercard :verysad


The undercard is awful for a big American show.

Very unusual.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That's going to start around 4am with nothing decent on the undercard :verysad


Sky+ and watch in the morning Jobby for me..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ill rock with the ufc then watch live coverage.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> The undercard is awful for a big American show.
> 
> Very unusual.


HBO are only showing the main event, that's why.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> HBO are only showing the main event, that's why.


But sky have got 3 hours listed.2pm till 5pm.

I really hope they show the undercard though rather than hyping a fight we are already wanting to watch.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope knockdown.

I've lost all ideas of scoring in this fight.

There both fucked.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He took a knee, essentially


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Can anyone else get on twitter? was hoping for updates from the Sunderland card


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stupid call though. Hope just shoved him down on his back..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody scoring this?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah am on it here.. Cant see anything on twitter though. What account will be tweeting it?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> That's going to start around 4am with nothing decent on the undercard :verysad


Going to be a long night...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Can anyone else get on twitter? was hoping for updates from the Sunderland card


nah, it's being slow and shit tonight.

both guys look fucked here


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope takes the 11th.

O'kane punched himself out in the 8th.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> But sky have got 3 hours listed.2pm till 5pm.
> 
> I really hope they show the undercard though rather than hyping a fight we are already wanting to watch.


They better do, I'd much rather watch a shit undercard than the Sky pundits chatting shit for a few hours.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Hope can stop O'keane in the last round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> They better do, I'd much rather watch a shit undercard than the Sky pundits chatting shit for a few hours.


Right on.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

O kane looks in awful shape..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Who's won then?

A tight decision either way is fair.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope by 1 or 2 rounds?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

@Paullow The twitter site has been down yeah, the mobile app is working fine though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Tweetdeck is working fine too.. Cant believe anyone actually uses twitter.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone go for the draw?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Disgusting cards. 118-111?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

118?

what bullshit is that

hometown decision scorecards


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

118-111? Really?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

118-111 disgrace


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Anyone go for the draw?


NO mate, no draws predicted at all this week....


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

118-111 with a KD for Hope? How did that happen?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

O'kane 

116-112
114-113
118-111

Typical home town scores,not that o'kane doesn't deserve it.

Mr.berliner I am 1-0 up.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Anyone go for the draw?


yup i had it a draw


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> O'kane
> 
> 116-112
> 114-113
> ...


 I am fucked.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

only one of those cards was in and around correct


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

both fighters at their level it seems.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno if my opponent handed his predictions in, but that’s a correct one for me. The 100% streak continues :hey


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice first win on the CHB cup


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

So did the judge who scored it 118-111 give a 10-8 round to O'Kane somewhere along the way, or did he score the knockdown round 10-8 for Hope and thus not giving Hope a single other round throughout the fight? :think
Either way uke


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill keep the cup results up in the thread as it stands..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play the Irish make a noise.

If it was in England for a prospect,everyone would be like 'shit boring fight'

The Irish are fucking the dogs bollocks.closely followed by the scots and I'm English.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a great atmosphere


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Late post but I really like McCloskey.

Irish anecdote: I went to Belfast for the first time for the McCloskey/Corley fight. It was very good but the Prizefighter was shit. I took a picture with Martin Rogan, the picture was blurry.

The pubs in Belfast are SO much fun. The pubs were great with singalongs and a band, nobody even fucking looked around if you spilt a bit of their pint in during the dancefloor. Went into a club and my dad beat a cokedealer without being punched. He ran off into a wall and kept running into it. Proper coked out of his meatballs (that's eyes for non-vegan/vegetarians)

Trying to up the @*Pabby* in this post. Without being a ball licker, Pabby puts on some real p4p posts, next to @Ilesey


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Fair play the Irish make a noise.
> 
> If it was in England for a prospect,everyone would be like 'shit boring fight'
> 
> The Irish are fucking the dogs bollocks.closely followed by the scots and I'm English.


Northern Irish mate


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys imagine an Irish Crowd like this vs. Carl Froch in a Nottingham environment. That would be the nuts.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Northern Irish mate


Yeah true.

My mothers family are Northern Irish so I have Irish blood and take pride in it.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Late post but I really like McCloskey.
> 
> Irish anecdote: I went to Belfast for the first time for the McCloskey/Corley fight. It was very good but the Prizefighter was shit. I took a picture with Martin Rogan, the picture was blurry.
> 
> ...


Was in Belfast last weekend and asked for a double vodka and lemonade. Came back with a pint glass, 70ml of vodka (didn't realise their singles are commonly bigger than ours) and a little bottle of 7 up, ha. Oh and a receipt.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Manuel Charr Vs Denis Bakhtov, Charr declared the winner after Bakhtov retired injured.

Charr didn't seem to be in shape or interested at all...


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah true.
> 
> My mothers family are Northern Irish so I have Irish blood and take pride in it.


4 of my best mates at Uni are from N.Ireland and they always make a point in correcting me it is N.Ireland, ha. Always make a point of winding them up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Was in Belfast last weekend and asked for a double vodka and lemonade. Came back with a pint glass, 70ml of vodka (didn't realise there singles are commonly bigger than hours) and a little bottle of 7 up, ha. Oh and a receipt.


They don't fuck around. You order a drink in this country and some scientist pops out from behind the counter with measuring equipment to insure you don't get the slightest drop of complimentary alcohol.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"you can tell he's a nice guy by the underpants he wears" Classic Buncey


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

just caught up with the hope-o'kane fight...i had it Hope by 1 pt. :fire


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Manuel Charr v Denis Bakhtov Spoiler


Spoiler



Charr wins by KO (6)


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Craig Stephen is an underrated announcer. Nice bloke when I've met him as well.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

you can see why mcguigan wanted frampton headlining at home all the time,hence the move to boxnation.

And everyone says you can't be a star on boxnation.9'000 Irishman don't give a fuck what channel he is on.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Craig Stephen is an underrated announcer. Nice bloke when I've met him as well.


He's the best MC in Britain, don't know why he doesn't get used more.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really need to see a frampton fight in Belfast.

This is rocking.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Craig Stephen is an underrated announcer. Nice bloke when I've met him as well.


Far better than the bald regular BN announcer (forgot his name) and 'it's fight night live'


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how is barry mcguigan in the HOF but prince naz isnt


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> you can see why mcguigan wanted frampton headlining at home all the time,hence the move to boxnation.
> 
> And everyone says you can't be a star on boxnation.9'000 Irishman don't give a fuck what channel he is on.


I know what you mean, but the atmosphere was pretty decent in February under Hearn and supported by a better (from most peoples perspective) undercard.

Agree though, would love to get across for a fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What a crowd man.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Far better than the bald regular BN announcer (forgot his name) and 'it's fight night live'


Mark Burdis and John McDonald are both shite.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> you can see why mcguigan wanted frampton headlining at home all the time,hence the move to boxnation.
> 
> And everyone says you can't be a star on boxnation.9'000 Irishman don't give a fuck what channel he is on.


Shit move by Eddie thinking he can put this guy on an undercard in Hull.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how is barry mcguigan in the HOF but prince naz isnt


HOF is a strange event..Stallone is in!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a mini MEN.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He's the best MC in Britain, don't know why he doesn't get used more.


I guess when you get in, you're not gonna get turfed out - he did loads of Maloney's shows. Does a lot of Scottish stuff


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Mark Burdis and John McDonald are both shite.


Yeah not a fan of either. Stephen is good but doesen't overdo it, he knows the boxers are the stars. McDonald tries too hard, it's a bit forced from him.

Burdis... I'll be nice and not say anything


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I really need to see a frampton fight in Belfast.
> 
> This is rocking.


Too right. The crowd for the Martinez fight looked insane.

Come on Frampton!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just imagine Barry if Carl ever lost a fight.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Yeah not a fan of either. Stephen is good but doesen't overdo it, he knows the boxers are the stars. McDonald tries too hard, it's a bit forced from him.
> 
> *Burdis... I'll be nice and not say anything*


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> I guess when you get in, you're not gonna get turfed out - he did loads of Maloney's shows. Does a lot of Scottish stuff


Yeah, first saw him when he did some Hayemaker shows on Setanta. And Maloney's been using him for a while. Like you say in the other post, he doesn't over do it like McDonald.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carlos the jackal..hahahah fellow Venezuelan reference,.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there a bigger arena in Belfast? Frampton's going to need it soon.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Frampton is a great fighter.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play frampton has got star quality.

Great following,exciting puncher and boxer.nice kid,family man.and produced one of my favourite kos ever (kris Hughes)

He is the goods.

1st round so comfortable for a man 'ring rusty'.great judgement of distance,snappy jab and thudding hooks.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Is there a bigger arena in Belfast? Frampton's going to need it soon.


The only other option would be Windsor Park which for football either holds 14 or 16 thousand


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Parodi thrown a right hand yet?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Parodi has a nice jab and it seems reach advantage but framptons timing him so well.

Good variety.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the head movement of Frampton makes slipping punches look easy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton got clipped there with a nice left hook...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Frampton got a bit wild in that round and took a couple of punches he didn't need to.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Quigg beats Frampton


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to see framptons got a fight here tonight.

The French kids starting throwing hooks and he is clearly durable and calm.

The European champion should be tested and frampton needs tough fights to continue his progression.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Pure class this kid.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I find it funny how Eddie Hearn and his dog Kugan Cassius don't say a peep about this fight, yet are barking on about Alvarado-Provodnikov which is on Sky...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Quigg beats Frampton


This is going to sound stupid but whenever I watch one of them I fancy them to win.

So it was quigg recently,frampton after Martinez etc.

It's a 50/50.quiggs technically good,smart and skilled but framptons the puncher and a very good,boxer with good feet.

I fancy if frampton can keep his range and throw combos and move as he likes to then he wins but If quigg gets inside then he wins.
Both are hard punchers to the body and extremely fit.

Fuck knows!!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very impressive fourth round from Frampton, completely outclassing his opponent at the moment.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can see the towel being thrown in late.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

the french kid looks pretty good as well.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This is going to sound stupid but whenever I watch one of them I fancy them to win.
> 
> So it was quigg recently,frampton after Martinez etc.
> 
> ...


I really like em both I just think Quiggs engine and smartness wins him it. I also think Frampton is a little too easy to clip...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

His punch picking and speed is top draw,it really is.

I can see the kid taking too many and being stopped on his feet by the ref or corner.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

raymann said:


> the french kid looks pretty good as well.


How the fuck did he struggle against that Prado that quigg destroyed?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How the fuck did he struggle against that Prado that quigg destroyed?


guess it was because he lacks power


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Christine looks like a right ball breaker...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I really like em both I just think Quiggs engine and smartness wins him it. I also think Frampton is a little too easy to clip...


One of the best fights to make at the moment IMO, would love to see it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How the fuck did he struggle against that Prado that quigg destroyed?


To be fair,quigg was brilliant that night.

Sometimes we underrate how good our boys performances are and slate the imports.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This parodi reminds me a little of Crolla. High guard, good jab, can take a punch but not much in his..


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How the fuck did he struggle against that Prado that quigg destroyed?


im not too familiar with these lower divisions outside of quigg and framptons recent fights. i didnt actually expect this kid to be so durable. framptons looking good though, i hope a fight between him and quigg can be made while they are both on the way up rather than on the backsides of their careers.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely shot.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Late post but I really like McCloskey.
> 
> Irish anecdote: I went to Belfast for the first time for the McCloskey/Corley fight. It was very good but the Prizefighter was shit. I took a picture with Martin Rogan, the picture was blurry.
> 
> ...


:lol: Awesome. Belfast and Derry are both great places. We played them a couple of months ago and one of their supporters got searched when going in, and the guard found a Lego man in the Derry lad's pocket. When he was all "why have you got this?" the guy said "because his Lego plane won't fit in my pocket with him and I'm not qualified to fly it myself". Tremendous people.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the ref was making the count and not even looking at him


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Surprised he didnt get back up there. Didnt fancy it clearly..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Erm, Feeling hot hot hot?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

That's the song I was predicting would come on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Body shot and he is done.

I think I went 7th round so no luck there.

Parodi was game and would make for good sparring.barrys dancing,belfasts buzzing.
Enjoyed that.

Well Carl was excellent tonight,so impressive how he dominates with power and variety.

Apparently matchroom offered big money to be on the undercard of froch-groves,for quigg-frampton.Barry's says he was too rusty.

I can see frampton fighting Kiko or whoever first though.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you think Fampton got more money for that fight than Quigg did for his World title fight ? , I do and thats why i believe the reason Quigg Frampton will not happen because frampton will want more money than the champion


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Frampton versus Santa Cruz would be something special.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah cringe!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"We're going out and going to offer them a lot of money"

Old school promoting line.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Is he getting married??? Remiss of them not to mention it earlier


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

but lovely from carlos!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Frampton versus Santa Cruz would be something special.


Yeah 2 guys who can be open to shots as well as throw hard shots.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone count how many times Ricky has said "very very proud" since he's retired.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Can anyone count how many times Ricky has said "very very proud" since he's retired.


Too fucking many...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It been nice to see Ricky on here tonight.

When you read the threads about what a wanker he is,it just doesn't ring true to me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Alvarado-Provo after that. Going to be epic.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Santa Cruz would be far too strong for Frampton or Quigg. He'd knock them both out within 7 rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL!

Curtis and McCloskey beefing it out on Twitter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

#lightwork for Frampton. Was a nice little run out to end the year and showcase his skills.

Going for Alvarado again. I backed him going into second fight with Rios and i'm doing it again. Superstrong on inside and uppercuts and ability to mix his game up and adapt will see him over finish line in a brutal war. The uppercuts will be key he works them so beautifully and Provodnikov ducks down for them!.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> LOL!
> 
> Curtis and McCloskey beefing it out on Twitter.


Well mcclosky had the chance to shut him up and turned it down.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dodson's right both should shut up. Pathetic really..


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know rough time for Alvarado Provodnikov?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Anyone know rough time for Alvarado Provodnikov?


Its an hour in front of vegas so maybe 3.30?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheers mate alarm set for 3, cannot miss this one


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Looking forward to Alvarado-Provo after that. Going to be epic.


likewise..

I reckon the fight ends mid-late ..Alvarado!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Anyone know rough time for Alvarado Provodnikov?


The HBO card starts at 2:45am and they're showing Bradley-Marquez first.



BoltonTerrier said:


> Its an hour in front of vegas so maybe 3.30?


Cards always start around the same time in the US. They don't adjust it for East/West coast.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

'Legendary Nights: Gatti-Ward' and 'Mikey Garcia: 2 Days' on after the boxing tonight too.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> The HBO card starts at 2:45am and they're showing Bradley-Marquez first.
> 
> Cards always start around the same time in the US. They don't adjust it for East/West coast.


The massive dicks... Ok im off to bed after the football League show then might set the alarm..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ringwalk 3.49 according to @rosstjenkins (sky team)


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah that makes sense. 2.45am for the Bradley/Marquez replay which will take about an hour and then straight to Prov/Alvarado.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake. I hate when HBO do that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck sake. I hate when HBO do that.


panchoord..heat some fucking pakurahs and samosas.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> panchoord..heat some fucking pakurahs and samosas.


LOL. Go make me some pakurah's khuta.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> LOL. Go make me some pakurah's khuta.


arrange a wife to make it Karachi boy..lol


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> arrange a wife to make it Karachi boy..lol


Just ran through Karachi and back. No wife man, just a packet of sensations and some GTA.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^Fariyal & saj wants your virginity..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im fading away!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

coffee time


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Cunt!!!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

guess i will watch final ep of series 1 breaking bad as there's still a while to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

just watched the Frampton fight. He rely is a special fighter. Parodi not up to much but the fight made allot of sense.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

you get married rob? Congrats fella


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carlos is the goods and I hope he goes far!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> you can see why mcguigan wanted frampton headlining at home all the time,hence the move to boxnation.
> 
> And everyone says you can't be a star on boxnation.9'000 Irishman don't give a fuck what channel he is on.


when did Hearn not want to have him headlining in Belfast?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Smooth said:


> you get married rob? Congrats fella


thanks man.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> LOL!
> 
> Curtis and McCloskey beefing it out on Twitter.


WOW...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

juan diaz is next?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

what the fuck was ricky hatton wearing?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what the fuck was ricky hatton wearing?


topman.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

juan !!juan gwan!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Diaz has no power..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man, diaz is done.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Diaz looks worse than he did in the 2nd Marquez fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

diaz is small man.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nick Halling sounding patronising, 'he thinks he's still got a chance Santiago!'


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

no roach? Lil Filipino guy will be be in the corner for ruslan>? lol


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> no roach? Lil Filipino guy will be be in the corner for ruslan>? lol


Dem Pactards..

"Throw like Manny, Ruslan. Bambambambambam"


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Listening to this commentary, it's like they've never seen Diaz before.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Listening to this commentary, it's like they've never seen Diaz before.


They sound like they've never covered boxing before.. :lol:

"He just soaked them right up, and he came firing back... incredible!" ...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Im listenin to music so is the commentary terrible? lol


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

"Diaz doesnt look as toned as he used to n prob dont have the power anymore"

fuckin commentary is great as always... i miss the young juan diaz with his 6 pack and julian jackson esque power...idiots


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita85 said:


> "Diaz doesnt look as toned as he used to n prob dont have the power anymore"
> 
> fuckin commentary is great as always... i miss the young juan diaz with his 6 pack and julian jackson esque power...idiots


:lol:

Sky pundits and commentators do not pay attention to boxing outside of what they show and the really mainstream American stuff.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Ruslan will knock Alvarado out tonight. Possibly early.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roach in the Philippines>?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Alvarado looked horrible at the weigh in. Before that I thought he might box his way to a win. But seeing the way he looked he's likely to get dragged into a war and how much will he have?


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sky pundits and commentators do not pay attention to boxing outside of what they show and the really mainstream American stuff.


Haha its embarassing, i do get a chuckle whenever they talk up a commonwealth title fight though ....this ghanaian is teak tough..weve never seen him fight before cos theres no footage....but what we do know is hes from where azumah nelsons from... so he could be potentially a banana skin... his records 17 - 5 in his village which shows hes a quality operator"

jim watt - part time comedian haha


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Alvarado looked horrible at the weigh in. Before that I thought he might box his way to a win. But seeing the way he looked he's likely to get dragged into a war and how much will he have?


Not enough. Provodnikov is way too relentless and punches harder than Rios, I think.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Weights tonight - Alvarado 157 and Provodnikov 148. That's crazy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^oh shit! Alvarado KO.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Alvarado is too classy for Ruslan, he'll trade with him in spots but for the most part Mike will be outboxing him. Provodnikov isn't all that, if it wasn't for Bradley fighting stupid he would've dominated him.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Really fancy prov in this one, KO 9-10


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

potential FOTY..i hope.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> potential FOTY..i hope.


Get the ladoo's ready bruv!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buzzing for this


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looks two diff weight classes!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Well scratch that this is going to be a war, a real test of wills


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good start and finish from prov


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

I think we're in for a treat here!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit, Alvarado is running..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why the fuck isn't Provodnikov throwing.. Cut the mug off and smack him anywhere.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what Alvarado's going to try and do for the rest of the fight, don't think he can keep it up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake man, Provo just needs to throw throw throw.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Are the commentators slightly biased in Alvarado's favour?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

mike just running atm.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck sake man, Provo just needs to throw throw throw.


He can't, Alvarado's movement is offsetting him. Ruslan needs to jab and then unload.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ruslan just needs to stay on his chest


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He can't, Alvarado's movement is offsetting him. Ruslan needs to jab and then unload.


Provo should just stay in the middle of the ring and bait Alvarado in if he's doing that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OH LORD!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Provo should just stay in the middle of the ring and bait Alvarado in if he's doing that.


If Alvarado really struggled at the weight he's going to fade. Then it gets fun :yep


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

prov needs to throw same time mike throws. He will catch him real bad and KO him easy


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Got it level after 4, Alvarado can't keep up with the boxing meaning Ruslan's going to have opportunities all fight. The exchanges on the inside are just brutal.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautifully poised, Ruslan coming back on strong again after a good start


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really hate when fighters jump for that 10 second finish. It's almost beggish.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Prov fighting better now whereas mike is just negative for most of the round and decides to throw some punches towards the end. Prov 3-2 up


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Alvarado hurt!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Alvarado seems to be caught in two minds while Ruslan knows exactly what he wants to do.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Provodnikov isn't even putting shit into his punches when he is on him. I don't get this.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good round for mike, landed some solid shots. Although prov is making it the kinda fight he wants.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Agree with Mccrory I have it level


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Provodnikov is just teeing off with his punches, not putting power into them.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll give that round to mike even though prov did land big near the end.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe give that one even but what a round, this is brutal


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Provodnikov. Alvarado's boxing lasted for all of one, maybe two rounds :lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike is done


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my good lord.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake, Provodnikov's stamina sucks.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is why I am up at 4.40am what a fucking round


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

British ref would have stopped that. The way Mike came back after the two knockdowns, fucking amazing. Massive round for Provo.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

should i feel agrieved that i got money on ruslan n i thoughtthat 1st count hit 10?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

what a round! but mike survives! Great fight shown from the champ


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I swear, Provodnikov honestly looks like he's doesn't want to hit him.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Alvarado is on borrowed time


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Providnikov is like the fucking Terminator he just keeps coming.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

They both look fucked.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have this 86-85 for Ruslan


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Pull him out here?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

96-94 Ruslan, but this looks like it will be over soon


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

good stoppage from corner. Mike was done.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Alvarado's had enough.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Good call that


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

And it's over, great performance what a beast Provodnikov is


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

YES!!!! So happy.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha a proud mother is ruslans mum right about now.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Very good pull out btw.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, the corner knew he was done and pulled him. Took the decision away from the fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good call.

Mike started tentatively and looked like throughout the fight like he had no real snap in his punches. He used the shoulder roll against Rios in first fight and it was exposed. Second fight he never used it and won and tonight went back to doing it and Provodnikov exposed it by spinning off and opening angles for hooks and straight punches. 

Provodnikov was the better fighter. I like Mike but he did himself no favors..


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Never thought when watching him on espn a few years ago that he would do anything at top level, he has improved under roach


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

cracking fight


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

That pull out was 100% required. With much more punishment Alvarado could have died in there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Momma Provodnikov is so happy, great to see :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Provodnikov could have had him out as early as the first, imo. I didn't understand the pointless teeing off at times. Reckon he suffered a little without Roach.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

bradley-prov 2 anyone.

thought prov shaded the first one.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what a fight! i'd rather watch fights like these then boring 12 round mayweather decisions lol

provodnikov is one tough man!


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I swear, Provodnikov honestly looks like he's doesn't want to hit him.


What the fuck were you watching?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> What the fuck were you watching?


Go back and watch it. Plenty of times where Provodnikov could have got him out of there a lot earlier.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky have conned us out of post-fight interviews again. When will these idiots learn..


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Prov - Garcia would be incredible. Politically, could it happen?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fighters using the shoulder roll need to stop if they can't use it properly. Kevin Mitchell and Alvarado are two guys who use it totally wrong. Provodnikov has shown skills tonight behind that raw war mongering.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sky have conned us out of post-fight interviews again. When will these idiots learn..


Provo thanked Freddie Roach, said Freddie's dedicated a lot of time to him. He said his aim was "to break" Alvarado. Wouldn't comment when asked who he wants next.

Alvarado went back to the dressing room, first refused to do an interview but then agreed. Said there's no excuses. Was asked if the weight was a factor and he said no. Said it was best for his health that it was stopped as he has too much heart and could have got seriously hurt.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

They just showed the interview


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Provo thanked Freddie Roach, said Freddie's dedicated a lot of time to him. He said his aim was "to break" Alvarado. Wouldn't comment when asked who he wants next.
> 
> Alvarado went back to the dressing room, first refused to do an interview but then agreed. Said there's no excuses. Was asked if the weight was a factor and he said no. Said it was best for his health that it was stopped as he has too much heart and could have got seriously hurt.


Cheers, ish. :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't take to Macklin dunno why...


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

macklin "it was 1 shot"

yeah & the rest.:yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's kinda shameful when you think a guy like Khan could actually get Mayweather when he's fought guys like Molina and Diaz, guys who Rios, Alvarado, Provodnikov, Berto etc could take out with ease.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Are the commentators slightly biased in Alvarado's favour?


They definitely were for the first 4-5 rounds, i thought the same thing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

prov up 98-90 96-92 97-90 at time of stoppage.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

lost said:


> Prov - Garcia would be incredible. Politically, could it happen?


 Hell no.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The story.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

"You have to understand, in this fight, the physical condition and technical preparation are not as important as character and will. The one who's willing to go until the end will win the match."
- Ruslan Provodnikov


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Hell no.


matthysse?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

lost said:


> matthysse?


Think Matthysse is Goldenboy also


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chuffed for ruslan,he is an absolute beast at light welter.

He has immense power with both hands,he can hurt an opponent in any round from the first to the last.

Felt sorry for Alvarado,he was gutsy and boxed well for a couple of rounds.im glad he was pulled for his own good and he didn't suffer a big ko in front of his fans.
A bit if a concern was how much he struggled with ruslans power and how he looked out of sorts.we have seen Prescott and rios hurt him before and he could do with a fight next time that's more of a consolidation.his fights with rios may have taken a lot out of him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Provodnikov v Matthysse would be the best fight ever to watch. Not gonna happen though..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Never thought when watching him on espn a few years ago that he would do anything at top level, he has improved under roach


My thought exactly.

He looked an exciting fighter with a punch but not a beast who can hunt down and hurt top opponents at will.

His closing down of the was brilliant,what a fucking nightmare he must be to fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just caught up with the boxing last night. 

Provodnikov is a very good fighter, not as crude as i expected, he's definitely improving under Roach. Very entertaining fight.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Provodnikov v JMM. Make it happen!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good fight this was. Not sure what Alvarados gameplan was exactly.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd still say Provodnikov is pretty crude to be honest. His defence is a lot better than it was on ESPN, thats the main thing, but he still has a few too many periods where he struggles to get into range to let his hands go and gets compeltely outboxed. He could work on his footwork a little bit. Those are the things that let him down against Herrera whos quite slippery and good on the outside. Has to be considered that Tim Bradley would never fight like that again and Alvarado doesn't totally convince when he tries to fight from the outside, so Ruslan does need to make sure he improves on that if he's going to hang onto his belt.

His chin, strength, will and power are unquestionable though, he's just got to ensure he's sharp enough to impose it against a range of styles.


----------

